# Carter Rikon 14" Deluxe Micro Adjust Guide Conversion Kit



## doubleDD

I have been thinking that in the future to switch to these guides. Good to have someone who has them give their approval. Thanks.


----------



## Karson

I've got an older set of carter guides on an older import 18" bandsaw.

I've had them long enough that I had to replace the bearings. They are great guides. I use that saw with a lot of resawing.. Cut a lot of toy parts for our toymaking out of Mahogany and Sapele.

I've got a Laguna Driftmaster Resaw fence and it's great also


----------



## JudsonTN

Thanks for the review. I have a Rikon 14" as well. I still have the stock bearings and sometimes it does well and then right in the middle of a nice resaw job, I start to get wandering of the blade. Can you give a little more detail to what it was like before on your saw and what these fixed for you? Thanks


----------



## pipeline

ive had my rikon for 3-yrs and resawing anything over 6" high is a nightmare Ive tuned and tuned ,Ive adjusted wheels Ive tried numerous blades (widths, rakes, and sizes) still on larger pieces the drift is uncontrollable. Ive noticed the guides are slightly out of level (bad drilling and tapping) I have been considering the carter guides though would hate to drop $200 on them if it wont help. Was wondering if you had similar problems with your saw


----------



## J123

My OE guides did set at a slight angle that I could not correct. I was able to set up the Carters where I would expect them to be quite easily.

JudsonTN; before the bearings the blade would drift fairly severely for the first inch or two before following the fence. I would end up with having to basically scrap the first couple inches of every board. Pretty much anything over an inch or two in thickness did this. Also, tracking was a nightmare on any thicker stock, especially if there were knots. The blade would want to follow the grain, and would get waaaay out parallel. I understand that this is expected to some degree, and may have been partially made worse by my feed rate, but I didn't expect it to drift that much. The wood I was resawing when I was having all the problems was apple, which has it's issues to begin with, but I expected better… continued


----------



## J123

I'm more of the proponent of the idea that a properly aligned saw and tensioned sharp blade should track parallel to the fence, as opposed to guiding the board along then entire length of the cut by hand. This is what I want to achieve. I still have not had an opportunity to resaw anything major (>6"), but the stuff I have () resawn has come out very nice. No drift… continued


----------



## J123

I will say that I expect a decent amount of drift still if I were to try resawing the thick apple wood again. My problem there probably has more to do with the size and stiffness of the saw as opposed to the guides. Basically, I got the Carters because I was frustrated with the process of aligning the OE bearings, which were very finicky and sloppy in my opinion considering the price of the saw, and I didn't feel like they did the best job of really supporting a wider blade. The Carters have addressed both of these concerns very adequately.


----------



## Karson

Here's a blog that I posted of my Laguna resaw fence and I had also put carter blade guides on it. I'm happy with my setup.


----------



## JudsonTN

Jeff,
Thank you so much for the detail. What you describe has been similar to what I have been running into. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Texdav

I recently added carter micro Adjust guides to my Sears 14 bandsaw. Huge difference. Had a 1/4 blade on saw for project I was doing but tried some rips with fence and cross cuts. Great cuts with no drift.. Machinist square showed perfect 90 cross cuts with miter guage.


----------

